# A little bit of this, a little bit of that



## BrentC (Aug 21, 2017)

1.



Need ID by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Hickory Tussock Moth by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Mushroom by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Needs ID by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Needs ID by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## cherylynne1 (Aug 21, 2017)

The first one is my favorite. It feels almost otherworldly.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 22, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> The first one is my favorite. It feels almost otherworldly.



First is my favorite as well.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 22, 2017)

I like the 2nd one the best.  Nice details.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice set, nice detail and clarity. I would have cropped #1 to 16:9. Wish all of the leaf was showing in #2. But of course this all a matter of preference.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 22, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> I like the 2nd one the best.  Nice details.



Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice set, nice detail and clarity. I would have cropped #1 to 16:9. Wish all of the leaf was showing in #2. But of course this all a matter of preference.
> 
> View attachment 145493



Yes I think a tighter crop would be better but not sure about 16:9.   Could definitely lose some of the bottom and a little from left and right.  I think I would prefer having the rock still showing where the caterpillar angles out.

#2 is full frame so the tip of the leaf doesn't exist.  I was concentrating more on the caterpillar and forgot about the leaf.   Although I do have another shot with the full leaf in the frame but unfortunately I did not get great focus on the caterpillar.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2017)

BrentC said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set, nice detail and clarity. I would have cropped #1 to 16:9. Wish all of the leaf was showing in #2. But of course this all a matter of preference.
> ...


It's real good bud, just random thoughts of my eye in the viewfinder. Remember, I am far from an expert. I just thought to share what I was seeing from your eyes.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Keep them coming.  Its a good way for me to learn and better myself.   My weakest point, among many, is composition.  So any comments or critiques about the way I have cropped or framed a shot, especially why an image doesn't work at all are very welcome.  Sometimes it comes down to personal taste but a lot of times its technical, I like to hear both.   It's only been 8 months with a camera, I'm still a newbie, sooo much to learn.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 22, 2017)

#1 for me Brent. I like the focus on it as well as the great colors.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 23, 2017)

Really nice Brent.  I especially like 1 and 5.

Dave


----------



## BrentC (Aug 23, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> #1 for me Brent. I like the focus on it as well as the great colors.





PhotoriousMe said:


> Really nice Brent.  I especially like 1 and 5.
> 
> Dave



Thank you.


----------

